# CA Accelerator + Spray Nozzle = FAIL



## toddlajoie (Sep 22, 2010)

OK, so I've bought the CA Accelerator (technically, Instabond Activator, 8 oz.), and it came with a nice little spritzer cap to spray it that works great, for about 2 weeks (bought a second, it lasted about 3), then it starts squirting streams instead of misting. So I splurged and bought some $0.97 spray bottles that worked great for exactly one day. Day 2, first squeeze sprayed, and then nothing (the plunger is stuck pressed all the way in)

Am I the only one that this is happening to, or is this common and you all are hiding the problem (in this case, this message will either be deleted, or self destruct about the same time the black helicopters land in my front yard...)

Anyone have a source for CA Accelerator safe spray bottles?


----------



## johnspensandmore (Sep 22, 2010)

Woodcraft has an aerosol accelerator that rocks! I haven't looked back!


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 22, 2010)

I stopped using the accelerator in the bottle and using the spray applicator that comes with it for several reasons. For me, the most important is distribution and evenness of the spray delivery. I now only use aerosol. I usually purchase it locally but if you will do a google search on aersol CA accelerator you will find all of the sources you will ever need.  there are two (maybe more) levels of accelerator. I use the one with the longer activation time. I rarely use accelerator when using CA as a finish.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



toddlajoie said:


> Anyone have a source for CA Accelerator safe spray bottles?


----------



## Chasper (Sep 22, 2010)

I bought a couple 2 oz spritzer bottles of EZ Bond accelerator from Monty a couple years ago.  When they are empty I refill them.  I believe I'm on my third or fourth gallon of refill and they are still working fine.  I think I had to clean out a nozzle once and occasionally so much dirt accumulates on the pump that I have to scrape it off. They should be good for a few more gallons of accelerator.


----------



## JimMc7 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ditto Gerry's suggestion -- no problems with the small spritzer from Wooden Wonders/Mannie (~ 1 year and 2-3 refills in my case).


----------



## sgimbel (Sep 22, 2010)

I talked with Mannie at at wooden wonders,the CA guy and IAP vendor and HF has a refillable aerosol can which you put about 35 pounds pressure in. I did it today and it gives you an aerosol fine mist and works like gangbusters. The can goes for about $10 at harbor freight. Get it you won't regret it.


----------



## Super Dave (Sep 22, 2010)

I use the aresol activator also. Works much better and a can will last a long time. I think its made by Hot Stuff, they have it at wood craft. I get my CA glue from Monty, I get the small bottles, by the time the cap gets plugged up its empty.

Dave


----------



## robutacion (Sep 22, 2010)

toddlajoie said:


> OK, so I've bought the CA Accelerator (technically, Instabond Activator, 8 oz.), and it came with a nice little spritzer cap to spray it that works great, for about 2 weeks (bought a second, it lasted about 3), then it starts squirting streams instead of misting. So I splurged and bought some $0.97 spray bottles that worked great for exactly one day. Day 2, first squeeze sprayed, and then nothing (the plunger is stuck pressed all the way in)
> 
> Am I the only one that this is happening to, or is this common and you all are hiding the problem (in this case, this message will either be deleted, or self destruct about the same time the black helicopters land in my front yard...)
> 
> Anyone have a source for CA Accelerator safe spray bottles?



Yeah, I'm right now experience the same problem.
I had a small Accelerator spray bottle I got from a Australian supplier together with some of his glues some time ago and the spray bottle did never give a good mist spray, more spitting than anything.  I decided to order a box full of glues, accelerator and other stuff (all large bottles) from our Monty here, and while I was waiting I got a spray can of accelerator that cost me $24 by the time I got it and last me 3 days...!!!.

I then decided to try a couple of perfume bottles as they have the best spray pattern there are and one lasted about 1 hour the other, after a couple of pumps, got stuck down and would not return unless I would push it up and then press again to only get stuck again. 

I decided to investigate and dismantle one of the pumps to have a look, couldn't see anything out of place but the part that works as a valve (suck and the liquid and push it into the nozzle, was very tight in its chamber so I decided to remove the original spring and put a stronger one, still not enough as the tightness of the plastic edges that work as a valve, have been affected (expended) and harden by accelerator chemicals so a spring that would force the valve to work, would require to be much bigger than what the pump housing would accommodate to work.

After giving up of perfume bottles (atomizers) I decide to search on the web on fine spray bottles and I got some results but nothing I could see of much interest.  I little more search and I found someone selling these clear plastic 30oz spray bottles that weren't expensive ($2) and looked tempting so I order 10 of them all the way from... you guessed it, China and they arrived a few days after Monty's stuff, which was great, after I had nothing proper to use as a good sprayer so, I quickly filled one of these Chinese spray bottles and gave it a couple of test sprays, it actually sprays nice I though...! put the bottle down, went to do something else comeback a couple of hours late to do some CA finish, got the new spray bottle, gave it a squish and..., yeah... you guessed it, stuck he got...!
Obviously the accelerator affects (destroys) the valves of most of these spray bottles so, and back to nothing to use as a spray bottle, while I have 9 other brand new spray bottles that are useless...!

I'm still looking for something that really works and is capable of a very fine mist as a spray bottle...!:wink::biggrin:

This is my story and I stick with it...!

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (Sep 22, 2010)

sgimbel said:


> I talked with Mannie at at wooden wonders,the CA guy and IAP vendor and HF has a refillable aerosol can which you put about 35 pounds pressure in. I did it today and it gives you an aerosol fine mist and works like gangbusters. The can goes for about $10 at harbor freight. Get it you won't regret it.



Link please...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Parson (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's the same thing from harbor freight on fleaBay. Manny told me that HF doesn't always keep them in stock and sometimes they're not as cheap as he bought his for...

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-REFILLABLE-AE...&ps=63&clkid=5492300991656991579#ht_832wt_913


----------



## sgimbel (Sep 22, 2010)

Sorry can't find a link on there web site but they have them in thestores where they sell the paint sprayers at HF.


----------



## robutacion (Sep 22, 2010)

sgimbel said:


> Sorry can't find a link on there web site but they have them in thestores where they sell the paint sprayers at HF.



Yeah... thanks, the problem is that I'm here in Australia, no HF stores here...!:biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## Jim Burr (Sep 22, 2010)

Just went through my 5th can (aerosol can) this year from CSUSA...not one issue


----------



## CaptG (Sep 22, 2010)

I also use the the hf bottle and have never looked back.


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 23, 2010)

The HF bottles also come with three different spray nozzles, so you can make the spray as coarse or as fine as you want.

Sharon


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 23, 2010)

I had the same problem with mine so I will pick one of those up next time at Harbor Freight.


----------



## gregs4163 (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's a couple from Mc-Master Carr, I got the 8 oz. Aluminum Atomizer (about 1/2 way down the page)


http://www.mcmaster.com/#spray-bottles/=8yy2lg


----------



## toddlajoie (Sep 23, 2010)

Cool, I'll have to check out the home-made aerosol cans!!!

Maybe I'll try Monty's small spray bottles too...


----------



## DBMyers (Sep 23, 2010)

I use a rechargeable aerosol can that I purchased off of Ebay. It works great for me.


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 24, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I had the same problem with mine so I will pick one of those up next time at Harbor Freight.


 
I checked with HF today.  They have been out of them for 6 months but are planning to stock them again.  Apparently their old supplier bit the dust and they are looking for a new supplier.

Sharon


----------



## Rob73 (Sep 24, 2010)

I use aerosol as well.  I tried the pump but it just doesn't seem to keep a nice thing spray pattern.


----------

